

The Case for an AOL Renaissance - dabent
http://gigaom.com/2009/12/12/the-case-for-an-aol-renaissance/

======
xsmasher
Seems unlikely. Kudos to AOL for managing the transition from closed network
to dial-up internet service; after that they went off the rails.

The transition from dial-up to broadband rendered them irrelevant, except as
an also-ran Yahoo style portal. If AOL came to you today with their pitch,
what would it be? Would you go for it?

~~~
zandorg
Irrelevant? In the 1990s, AOL bought loads of great Web companies! They only
went wrong by doing the merger with Time Warner.

~~~
elblanco
True, but they never worked out a way to monetize what those companies were
making -- e.g. mp3 playback software.

